# Questions Fisheye Canon EOS Rebel XTi



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not really going for a price range I just want to know an effective fish eye lens for my Canon Rebel XTi. So if you guys could help me I'm looking for something like this 
http://a705.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/20/l_5b56b66a71e383a5675bea0ddd3b3f90.jpg

This is my friend Mike


P.S. if this lens isnt i fish eye, what is it? <- I'm a n00b


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know much about lenses, but it looks like a fisheye to me. Did you take the shot?


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 8, 2008)

haha no. i would know if it was a fish eye then. haha. i just need a lens like this w/o the black around the edges, looks sloppy with those...


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 8, 2008)

R0TT3NBURIT0 said:


> haha no. i would know if it was a fish eye then. haha. i just need a lens like this w/o the black around the edges, looks sloppy with those...



right, but I figured if it was your friend in the shot that you would know the person who took the shot and could just ask them, but thought that if you took the shot maybe you were just messing around with some lenses and didn't know what lens you had.


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yea i know the kid, but he doesn't know the the  lens the kid had who took the shot.


----------



## leila (Feb 10, 2008)

that's definitely a fisheye lens.  i'm looking to get one for my rebel XT as well.  But I'm only finding them for $500 +


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 11, 2008)

A 'real' fish-eye lens will cost you a pretty penny.  

Canon has a 15mm fish-eye but it was designed for film (or full frame digital) so while it will still work on your camera, it will probably be rather expensive and it would loose a lot of it's width on your camera.

Sigma has a fish-eye lens that is designed for cameras like yours, it's much wider at 8mm...but it's also quite expensive.

Alternatively, you could get something cheap, like THIS.  The image quality will suffer, but for $40...it may be worth it.


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 12, 2008)

I dunno I need something with some good qulity, but if i can't offord i'll look into something like that. 


thank you, Mike


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 12, 2008)

I bought the cheap one, just to see what it was like for the price

 thank you


----------



## leila (Feb 12, 2008)

R0TT3NBURIT0 said:


> I bought the cheap one, just to see what it was like for the price
> 
> thank you





make sure you tell us how you like it.


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay I don't really know how long it will take for it to get here, in Florida. The person(s) who's shipping it lives in Canada, but all of thier customers seem to be satisfied with their fast shipping, so I think I'm in good shape. If this topic is still up, and I can find it. I will take a picture just for you guys! haha


----------



## poopingfish (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, I was looking for one as well.
Subscribing to the thread, looking forward to a couple examples.


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm the owner of these images this time. haha


----------



## Meysha (Feb 28, 2008)

Beastie Boys!

hehe.. sorry that's all i can think about when I see a fish eye.


----------

